

OpenStreetMap and mathematics reveal there are only 4 unique city topologies - sgy
http://phys.org/news/2014-10-openstreetmap-mathematics-reveals-unique-city.html

======
theoh
Title of the linked page is incorrect, the article is about _typologies_, not
topologies.

------
mrcactu5
any way to access the article? it says free and then where is a login page

~~~
sgy
The full text is not free, only the abstract.

However I uploaded the full text [pdf] for you:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/rzvou6dbjtosyu1/J.%20R.%20Soc.%20I...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/rzvou6dbjtosyu1/J.%20R.%20Soc.%20Interface-2014-Louf-.pdf?dl=0)

